# ***UPDATE***Hurt Dove-lost an eye?



## Scsigrl (Feb 15, 2021)

*Update- We were able to get the little one to a rehab vet this morning. I think his poor eye may have burst on impact (it didn't look like a globe anymore, just flat). He was MUCH more alert this morning and he was taken to the rehab vet along with a donation for it's care. Thanks so much for all who helped us take care of them overnight!!!*

Hello. I’m in Ohio. This bird hit our window and was found on its back. We have it in a box. We brought it in for an hour or so and tried to let it out. While we were waiting, we called all the wildlife rehabs in the area. No one would help or take it.
It didn’t leave the box when we tried so we brought it back in in the box.
Any ideas what we can do now? It’s very cold and we are expecting a lot of snow in the next few days.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Could you pls put him inside where it is warmer and offer dove or pigeon mix and water? Thank you for helping him! Where in Ohio do you live so we might suggest rescue help?


----------



## Scsigrl (Feb 15, 2021)

cwebster said:


> Could you pls put him inside where it is warmer and offer dove or pigeon mix and water? Thank you for helping him! Where in Ohio do you live so we might suggest rescue help?



Yes, we brought him inside. We went to Target and got a clear box with lid and put air holes in it. Heating pad covered with a blanket and put the box on top of it. Gave him water (with the pinch of salt and sugar as suggested here) and some bird feed mix (it was all I could find at Target for pick up). 

I'm in Lake County Ohio. Outside of Cleveland. Thanks so much!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is he eating? There must be something wrong and that's why he flew into the window. What do the droppings look like? A small cage will be a better option, he won't be able to eat in the dark.


----------



## Scsigrl (Feb 15, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Is he eating? There must be something wrong and that's why he flew into the window. What do the droppings look like? A small cage will be a better option, he won't be able to eat in the dark.


This is what we’ve set up. He’s sitting on the food so I don’t know if he’s eaten any. We forgot to put a lining in the box but will do it next time we have a chance.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The droppings should be brown with a white dot if he is eating. If green and very little, then he is not.

Any other symptoms? Can you see any neurological issues like a weird tilt of the head? Can you check deep inside his beak with a flashlight for any yellow growths that might indicate canker?

You can dip the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water to get him to drink.


----------



## Scsigrl (Feb 15, 2021)

I


Marina B said:


> The droppings should be brown with a white dot if he is eating. If green and very little, then he is not.
> 
> Any other symptoms? Can you see any neurological issues like a weird tilt of the head? Can you check deep inside his beak with a flashlight for any yellow growths that might indicate canker?
> 
> You can dip the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water to get him to drink.


 I'm not sure how to handle the poor thing. I didn't notice a head tilt. I think the droppings are white and brown (he's only been in the house for 9 hours thought.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I saw your post on the FB groups. If an eye is missing, then he will need antibiotics. If he is not eating (although brown droppings is good) then you can handfeed him small defrosted green peas. Just pop one at a time deep inside his beak and over the tongue for him to swallow. For a dove that size, 20 to 25 peas 3 times a day will be ok. If he is in pain, then he probably won't eat by himself.


----------



## Scsigrl (Feb 15, 2021)

Marina B said:


> I saw your post on the FB groups. If an eye is missing, then he will need antibiotics. If he is not eating (although brown droppings is good) then you can handfeed him small defrosted green peas. Just pop one at a time deep inside his beak and over the tongue for him to swallow. For a dove that size, 20 to 25 peas 3 times a day will be ok. If he is in pain, then he probably won't eat by himself.


Thanks. Is it better to call and take him into the vet if they'll take him?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes, a good avian vet will be a good option. But don't let them euthanize him. If only you can get antibiotics, but in some countries you need a prescription. Anything with amoxycillin will do. If possible, can you post a clear photo of the missing eye?


----------



## Leelee (Feb 9, 2021)

Scsigrl said:


> This is what we’ve set up. He’s sitting on the food so I don’t know if he’s eaten any. We forgot to put a lining in the box but will do it next time we have a chance.
> View attachment 97044
> View attachment 97044


I would take the lid off and rig up a 100w light over your plastic tub. Doves need light and warmth. Expect him to sleep alot. When you pick him up do it by cupping both hands around him. Doves need security, holding him alot is good so he isnt afraid of you and feels safe. Get him to a vet asap. The vet may be able to help you to find a place for him if you dont want to keep him.


----------

